# sigma 150 or canon 100



## redlazer (May 9, 2011)

I'm looking at getting a macro lens. I read hundreds of reviews and post, but still can't decide what lens to go with.  From what I have read the Canon is a better over all lens, but the working distance is shorter than the sigma 150.  With that being said both have great reviews and supposed to be tack sharp.  With the 7d what does everyone feel would better suet my needs?     Thank you


----------



## Zev Steinhardt (May 9, 2011)

I can't speak to the Sigma lens, but I have the older 100mm (non-L) lens from Canon and it is a great lens.  I've always liked the results that I get from using that lens. 

Here are three shots I took with that lens:


#1:






#2:






#3:






I can only imagine that the new L lens is much better -- but never having used it, I can't say for sure.  But even if you get the older lens, you won't be disappointed.

Zev Steinhardt


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 9, 2011)

I got a buddy with the Canon 100mm L and it's freaking awesome. Of course, the Sigma 150mm 2.8 is what I use and the increased distance is nice.


----------



## ChrisA (May 10, 2011)

The question is what are you going to shoot - that should help you decide what length of lens ?

I use the older Canon 100mm.  Find it fine for flowers, butterflies, damsel flies / large insects myself.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2011)

What are you needs? You've not really stated any requirements for the macro lens for your own shooting - not even a rough idea of if you are going for insects or general shooting.

In addition which canon 100mm are you referring to - the original or the L edition?


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2011)

Prettier bokeh on the Sigma 150 than on any other macro lens on the market--it has a cult following in multiple Asian countries where it is used for fashion and beauty work, due to its wonderful image rendering style. The Canon 100mm USM Macro is nothing special...quite average bokeh, and somewhat slowish focusing. I have it, and it's nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## redlazer (May 10, 2011)

I looking to do insects of all kinds, general small items, and  flowers with it.  As far as the Canon L or the USM version.  I'm looking at the old USM version I can't seem to justify the huge price difference.


----------



## ChrisA (May 10, 2011)

I think you'll be pleased with the 100mm.  I'd go for that length or the Sigma 105mm / Tamron 90 for what you are planning on.


----------

